# Training Vests



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

I didn't know where else to post this. I am looking to get a new trainer's vest. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have gotten one through leerburg and Elite k-9 before, so I am looking for other places to check out.

Thanks in advance,

Shawn


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good stuff

http://www.customk9creations.com/index.html


----------



## Val Schwarzmueller (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Shawn, here is one place where I shop. http://www.hallmarkk9.com/

Good luck Val


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I have been interested in this one. looks pretty interesting. 

http://www.mcrs-magnetball.be/


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

anybody here use it already or the top matic version?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Shawn I have a vest I got at Bass Pro. Its a hunting/shooters vest with lots of pockets and pouches and I paid about 20 bucks for it. Half the time I dont use it because I get a notion and grab a dog and off we go lol.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the ones from Schweikert....good vest and a great price.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I think it's between the Gappay from hallmark and Schweikert so far. The Schweikert is priced nicely.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I love my Seynaeve vest...

http://leerburg.com/1295.htm


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I REALLY like this one. Best one I've found, AND the only one with removable sleeves.

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=368&products_id=2188


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Pete Stevens said:


> I like the ones from Schweikert....good vest and a great price.





Skip Morgart said:


> I REALLY like this one. Best one I've found, AND the only one with removable sleeves.
> 
> http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=368&products_id=2188



Skip, do you own one? Is this company in Israel?


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I own a Schweikert, actually several. For the price, even on the ball dropper, its very reasonable. Just a good as any I have seen on any field that I've trained on. $50 for a standard vest and $75 for the ball dropper. I wish there were some made in the US that as good. I hear some are being made and will be on the market soon.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Shawn Reed said:


> Skip, do you own one? Is this company in Israel?


I own 2 of them. I don't know where the company is located. It didn't matter to me. They are really good vests, and I see more and more trainers wearing them.


----------

